# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Κορβέτες τύπου Algerine

## esperos

Μία  από  τις  κορβέτες  κλάσης  Algerine,  στην  τελευταία  ίσως  φάση  της  ύπαρξης  της,  εδώ  ως  ανεφοδιαστικό  φάρων  και  pennant  number  A12. O  Nautikos  ποιο  ήταν  από  τα  πέντε.

A12.jpg

----------


## esperos

Να  διορθώσω  συμπληρώνοντας  το  προηγούμενο  με  το '' Ο  Nautikos  να  μας  πει  ποιο  ήταν  από  τα  πέντε ''.

----------


## Ellinis

Toν πρόλαβα το nautikos και θα σας το μαρτυρήσω εγώ. 
Το Α12 ήταν ο ΑΡΜΑΤΩΛΟΣ.
Τα Alegerine είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στον 2ο π.π. ως ναρκαλιευτικά ανοιχτής θαλάσσης για το Βρετανικό Π.Ν. και κατά τη γνώμη μου ήταν όμορφα σκαριά.

Στην Ελλάδα ήρθαν έξι αμέσως μετά τον πόλεμο και ένα από αυτά μετασκευάστηκε ως ακτοπλοϊκό και μετανομάστηκε ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ.
Τα 5 που πήγαν στο Π.Ν. υπηρέτησαν σε διάφορους ρόλους ως το 1973-76 οπότε παροπλίστηκαν.

Ο ΑΡΜΑΤΩΛΟΣ βυθίστηκε ως στόχος σε άσκηση το 1977.
Σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα minesweepers.org.uk και τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της κλάσης (Μαχητής, Ναύμαχος, Πολεμιστής, Πυρπολητής) βυθίστηκαν ως στόχοι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Toν πρόλαβα το nautikos και θα σας το μαρτυρήσω εγώ. 
> Το Α12 ήταν ο ΑΡΜΑΤΩΛΟΣ.
> Τα Alegerine είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στον 2ο π.π. ως ναρκαλιευτικά ανοιχτής θαλάσσης για το Βρετανικό Π.Ν. και κατά τη γνώμη μου ήταν όμορφα σκαριά.
> 
> Στην Ελλάδα ήρθαν έξι αμέσως μετά τον πόλεμο και ένα από αυτά μετασκευάστηκε ως ακτοπλοϊκό και μετανομάστηκε ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ.
> Τα 5 που πήγαν στο Π.Ν. υπηρέτησαν σε διάφορους ρόλους ως το 1973-76 οπότε παροπλίστηκαν.
> 
> Ο ΑΡΜΑΤΩΛΟΣ βυθίστηκε ως στόχος σε άσκηση το 1977.
> Σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα minesweepers.org.uk και τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της κλάσης (Μαχητής, Ναύμαχος, Πολεμιστής, Πυρπολητής) βυθίστηκαν ως στόχοι.



Για τον _Μαχητη_, *Αρματωλο* και τον *Πυρπολητη* θα βρειτε κι αλλα εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...59&postcount=3
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...59&postcount=4
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...59&postcount=5

----------


## Ellinis

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδύκτιο βρήκα οτι από τα 110 Algerine που φτιάχτηκαν υπάρχει ένα που παραμένει ακόμη. Το HMS Minstrel (J 445) ναυπηγήθηκε το 1944-45 στο Τορόντο του Καναδά και το 1947 το πήρε το Π.Ν. της Ταϋλάνδης και μετονομάστηκε PHOSAMTON. Yπηρέτησε μέχρι πρόσφατα, στο τέλος ως εκπαιδευτικό και ίσως ήταν το τελευταίο ατμοκίνητο εν ενεργεία πολεμικό.
Το 2011 είχε ένα ατύχημα και μπατάρισε στα ρηχά αλλά ανελκύστηκε και τώρα βρίσκεται υπό αναπαλαίωση για να λειτουργήσει ως τουριστικό έκθεμα/μουσείο.

Να δούμε και μια τωρινή φωτογραφία του

tumblr_mcuyziREwS1r8w5s5o1_1280.jpg
πηγή με επιπλέον φωτογραφίες

----------


## george_kerkyra

Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες και στοιχεία για τα γαλλικά αντιτορπιλικά  του 2ου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου;

----------


## sv1xv

Ξεκινάμε από αυτά τα τρία sites:
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Navy https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/C...Navy_of_France https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histor...he_French_Navy
και ακολουθουθούμε τις παραπομπές...

----------


## Ellinis

Στο δεύτερο πλάνο μιας φωτογραφίας του Πειραιά της δεκαετίας του '60 ήταν  κρυμμένο και ένα απο τα Algerine όταν εκτελούσε χρέη "ευκαιρίας". Δίπλα του βλέπουμε το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ.

algerine.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΡΜΑΤΩΛΟΣ και ένα δεύτερο algerine, όταν εκτελούσαν χρέη «ευκαιριών». Το δεύτερο πλοίο πρέπει να είναι ένα από τα ΝΑΥΜΑΧΟΣ και ΜΑΧΗΤΗΣ μιας και αυτά είχαν λειτουργήσει ως «ευκαιρίες» μέχρι το Δεκέμβρη του 1973 οπότε παροπλίστηκαν έχοντας αντικατασταθεί από τα νεότευκτα ΠΑΝΔΡΩΣΟΣ και ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑ. Το ΑΡΜΑΤΩΛΟΣ χρησίμευσε μερικά ακόμη χρόνια ως ανεφοδιαστικό φάρων μέχρι τον παροπλισμό του το Φεβρουάριο του 1976 μετά την παραλαβή του νεότευκτου ΛΥΚΟΥΔΗΣ.

algerine.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...κι'εδω μερικες  ομορφες φωτογραφιες

_http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...A/index26.html

Armatolos 42-01.jpg
Armatolos 42-02.jpg
Armatolos 42-03.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

...κι'εδω ακομη μια φωτογραφια

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...P/index19.html

Phopolites-01.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του 1949 από τα Γενικά Αρχεία του Κράτους (αρχείο Λέρου) με ένα από τα Algerine να έχει καταπλεύσει στο νησί μεταφέροντας τον βασιλιά. Ίσως είναι το ΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΗΣ χρησίμευσε ως πλοίο μεταφοράς επισήμων και του βασιλιά και παροπλίστηκε στο τέλος του 1973. Το δε ΠΥΡΠΟΛΗΤΗΣ είχε μετασκευαστεί το 1954 σε αρχηγίδα του Α.Σ. και πλοίο μεταφοράς επισήμων, παροπλίστηκε το 1973 αλλά χρησίμευσε ως εκπαιδευτικό στον Πόρο μέχρι το 1978.

7623725.jpg 762372.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ο ΑΡΜΑΤΩΛΟΣ βυθίστηκε ως στόχος σε άσκηση το 1977.


Στο τευχος 444 της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης *εδώ* βλέπουμε την παρακάτω φωτογραφία απότ η βύθιση του Αρματωλού στις 24 Μαϊου 1977. 
Armatolos1.jpg

Ο παροπλισμένος Αρματωλός χτπήθηκε με πύραυλο Εξοσέτ ΜΜ38 από την πυραυλάκατο Λάσκος Ρ20 (που είχε πρόσφατα τότε ενταχθέι στο στόλο τον Απρίλιο του 1977) που δαπέρασε το σκάφος πάνω από την ίσαλο* και καθώς δεν υπήρχαν καυσιμα και πυρομαχικά να αναφλεγούν άναψαν μικροπυρκαγιές που δεν ήτan ικανές να βυθίσουν το πλοίο. Το αποτέλειωσε το αντιτορπιλικό Κανάρης με πυρά τν πυροβόλων 5" και του πυροβόλου OTO MELARA που είχε τοποθετηθέι στο αντιτορπιλικό.

Η φωτογραφία συνο΄δευει άρθρο του πλοιάρχου (τότε) Αναστασίου Δημητρακόπουλου (σήμερα Αντιναύαρχος ΠΝ ε.α.) που περιγράφει τις αναμνήσεις του απο τα εκπεδευτικά ταξίδια της Σχολής ναυτικών Δοκίμων με το πλοίο με αρκετές φωτογραφίες σαν την παρακάτω που απεικονίζουν τα περιγραφόμενα.
Armatolos2.jpg
Στο άρθρο αναφέρεται οτι ο Αρματωλός μέχρι το 1955 ανήκε στη διοικηση της Σχολής νΑυτικών Δοκίμων. Επίσης ο πλοίαρχος Δημητρακόπουλος επισημάινει σε υποσημέιωση το λάθος του ονόματος Αρματωλός αντί του ορθού Αρματολός.

*Ακριβώς το ίδιο έγινε πέντε χρόνια αργότερα τον Μάιο του 1982 στα Φόκλανντ όταν ενας αργεντίνικος εξοσέτ δαπέρασε το βρετανικό αντιτορπιλικό Σέφολντ (HMS _Sheffield_ D80) που όμως καταστράφηκε από την πυρκαγιά που ξέσπασε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο άρθρο αναφέρεται οτι ο Αρματωλός μέχρι το 1955 ανήκε στη διοικηση της Σχολής νΑυτικών Δοκίμων. Επίσης ο πλοίαρχος Δημητρακόπουλος επισημάινει σε υποσημέιωση το λάθος του ονόματος Αρματωλός αντί του ορθού Αρματολός.
> 
> *Ακριβώς το ίδιο έγινε πέντε χρόνια αργότερα τον Μάιο του 1982 στα Φόκλανντ όταν ενας αργεντίνικος εξοσέτ δαπέρασε το βρετανικό αντιτορπιλικό Σέφολντ (HMS _Sheffield_ D80) που όμως καταστράφηκε από την πυρκαγιά που ξέσπασε.


Πάντως κ η σημερινή ομώνυμη κανονιοφόρος ΑΡΜΑΤΩΛΟΣ γράφεται.
Έχουμε συζητήσει κ εδώ το θέμα της ορθογραφίας των ονομάτων πλοίων.Να προσθέσω κ τη περίπτωση ΜΑΤΡΩΖΟΣ-ΜΑΤΡΟΖΟΣ.

Μα ακριβώς, η αναμενόμενη ζημιά  από κατευθυνόμενο βλήμα δεν προκαλείται μόνο από την έκρηξη με την πρόσκρουση επί του πλοίου αλλά αρκεί η διαρροή κ ανάφλεξη του καυσίμου του βλήματος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο τεύχος 454 της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης *εδώ* βλέπουμε ένα σκαρί που μοιάζει με Algerine  να τορπιλίζεται από μια τορπιλάκατο κλάσης Έσπερος (Jaguar Klasse 141) στα πλάισια της άσκησης ΟΡΜΗ του 1988. Πιθανότατα είχε προηγηθεί και προσβολή από κατευθυνόμενα βλήματα αφού στην ίδια σελίδα βλέπουμε την πυραυλάκατο Κωστάκος P25 να εκτοξεύει πύραυλο Penguin.
Pages from 454.jpg
Ποιά να είναι και να επιβίωσε μέχρι το 1988; Ο Πυρπολητής ίσως έμεινε περισσότερο από τις υπόλοιπες αφού μετά τον παροπλισμό το 1973 χρησιμοποιήθηκε για την εκπέδευση της ΣΜΥΝ στον Πόρο μέχρι το 1978, αλλά μετά διαβάζω ότι εκποιήθηκε στο ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας. Μήπως δεν πήγε γα κόψιμο και έγινε στόχος; Με την κρίση στη ναυτιλία των αρχών της δεκαετίας του 1980 υπήρχε υπεροπροσφορά πλοίων για διάλυση οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι θα έμπαινε καποιος ε διαδικασία να πλειοδοτήσει για πλοίο του ΠΝ.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Ο Πυρπολητής ίσως έμεινε περισσότερο από τις υπόλοιπες αφού μετά τον παροπλισμό το 1973 χρησιμοποιήθηκε για την εκπέδευση της ΣΜΥΝ στον Πόρο μέχρι το 1978, αλλά μετά διαβάζω ότι εκποιήθηκε στο ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας. Μήπως δεν πήγε γα κόψιμο και έγινε στόχος; Με την κρίση στη ναυτιλία των αρχών της δεκαετίας του 1980 υπήρχε υπεροπροσφορά πλοίων για διάλυση οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι θα έμπαινε καποιος ε διαδικασία να πλειοδοτήσει για πλοίο του ΠΝ.


Υπηρέτησα στο ναυτικό από το 75 έως το 78, και θυμάμαι ότι ο Πυρπολητής είχε εκείνη την περίοδο χρησιμοποιηθεί ως στόχος  πυραυλακάτου, επλήγη αλλά δεν βυθίστηκε και ο τότε αρχηγός στόλου Ντεγιάννης έδωσε εντολή για τη βύθιση του με βολή πυροβόλου. Είχε σχολιαστεί το πως κατέληξε ένα πλοίο που είχε δεί τόσες δόξες. Αλλά εκτός από την μνήμη μου δεν μπορώ να συνεισφέρω τίποτε γραπτό. Ίσως με απατά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Υπηρέτησα στο ναυτικό από το 75 έως το 78,  και θυμάμαι ότι ο Πυρπολητής είχε εκείνη την περίοδο χρησιμοποιηθεί ως  στόχος  πυραυλακάτου, επλήγη αλλά δεν βυθίστηκε και ο τότε αρχηγός  στόλου Ντεγιάννης έδωσε εντολή για τη βύθιση του με βολή πυροβόλου. Είχε  σχολιαστεί το πως κατέληξε ένα πλοίο που είχε δεί τόσες δόξες. Αλλά  εκτός από την μνήμη μου δεν μπορώ να συνεισφέρω τίποτε γραπτό. Ίσως με  απατά.


Μήπως ήταν ο Αρματωλός; Που όπως είδαμε παραπάνω χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν στόχος το 1977 (την περίοδο που υπηρετούσατε) και βυθίστηκε όπως ακριβώς περιγράφετε.




> Στο τευχος 444 της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης *εδώ* βλέπουμε την παρακάτω φωτογραφία απότ η βύθιση του Αρματωλού στις 24 Μαϊου 1977. 
> Armatolos1.jpg
> 
> Ο παροπλισμένος Αρματωλός χτπήθηκε με πύραυλο Εξοσέτ ΜΜ38 από την πυραυλάκατο Λάσκος Ρ20 (που είχε πρόσφατα τότε ενταχθέι στο στόλο τον Απρίλιο του 1977) που δαπέρασε το σκάφος πάνω από την ίσαλο* και καθώς δεν υπήρχαν καυσιμα και πυρομαχικά να αναφλεγούν άναψαν μικροπυρκαγιές που δεν ήτan ικανές να βυθίσουν το πλοίο. Το αποτέλειωσε το αντιτορπιλικό Κανάρης με πυρά τν πυροβόλων 5" και του πυροβόλου OTO MELARA που είχε τοποθετηθέι στο αντιτορπιλικό.
> 
> 
> *Ακριβώς το ίδιο έγινε πέντε χρόνια αργότερα τον Μάιο του 1982 στα Φόκλανντ όταν ενας αργεντίνικος εξοσέτ δαπέρασε το βρετανικό αντιτορπιλικό Σέφολντ (HMS _Sheffield_ D80) που όμως καταστράφηκε από την πυρκαγιά που ξέσπασε.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Μήπως ήταν ο Αρματωλός; Που όπως είδαμε παραπάνω χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν στόχος το 1977 (την περίοδο που υπηρετούσατε) και βυθίστηκε όπως ακριβώς περιγράφετε.


Νομίζω έλεγαν ότι ήταν  το πλοίο που χρησιμοποιούσαν στις μετακινήσεις του οι πρώην. Πιθανόν αυτό σας επιτρέπει να καταλήξετε ποιό από τα δύο ήταν. Μετά από τόσα χρόνια μπορεί να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο τεύχος 454 της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης *εδώ* βλέπουμε ένα σκαρί που μοιάζει με Algerine  να τορπιλίζεται από μια τορπιλάκατο κλάσης Έσπερος (Jaguar Klasse 141) στα πλάισια της άσκησης ΟΡΜΗ του 1988. Πιθανότατα είχε προηγηθεί και προσβολή από κατευθυνόμενα βλήματα αφού στην ίδια σελίδα βλέπουμε την πυραυλάκατο Κωστάκος P25 να εκτοξεύει πύραυλο Penguin.
> Pages from 454.jpg
> Ποιά να είναι και να επιβίωσε μέχρι το 1988; Ο Πυρπολητής ίσως έμεινε περισσότερο από τις υπόλοιπες αφού μετά τον παροπλισμό το 1973 χρησιμοποιήθηκε για την εκπέδευση της ΣΜΥΝ στον Πόρο μέχρι το 1978, αλλά μετά διαβάζω ότι εκποιήθηκε στο ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας. Μήπως δεν πήγε γα κόψιμο και έγινε στόχος; Με την κρίση στη ναυτιλία των αρχών της δεκαετίας του 1980 υπήρχε υπεροπροσφορά πλοίων για διάλυση οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι θα έμπαινε καποιος ε διαδικασία να πλειοδοτήσει για πλοίο του ΠΝ.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η φωτογραφία που ασφαλώς μας δείχνει το τέλος ενός από τα Algerine του Π.Ν.
Ο ΑΡΜΑΤΩΛΟΣ ξέρουμε οτι βυθίστηκε το 1977 άρα δεν είναι αυτό. Μια ιστοσελίδα (minelayers.co.uk) που δεν υπάρχει πλέον, ανέφερε οτι το ΜΑΧΗΤΗΣ και το ΠΥΡΠΟΛΗΤΗΣ βυθίστηκαν ως στόχοι το 1984, ενώ το ΝΑΥΜΑΧΟΣ το 1974 και το ΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΗΣ το 1975. Ωστόσο ο Η.Νταλούμης αναφέρει στο βιβλίο του οτι ο ΠΥΡΠΟΛΗΤΗΣ πουλήθηκε το 1982.
Πρόσφατα βρήκα στο facebook την παρακάτω φωτογραφία του 1985 από τη Σούδα όπου βλέπουμε ένα Αλτζερίν βαμμένο ως στόχος και με τη γέφυρα ήδη κατεστραμμένη από πλήγμα. Εκτιμώ ότι είναι το ίδιο με αυτό της φωτογραφίας του 1988. 

algerine at suda target 1985.jpg

----------


## manolis2

Algerine corvete A74 firex.jpg 

Σπανια φωτογραφια που μαλλον δειχνει ασκηση πυροσβεσης απο Καναντερ πλοιου του ΠΝ με αριθμο Α-74 , μαλλον κορβετα κλασης Algerine.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196284 
> 
> Σπανια φωτογραφια που μαλλον δειχνει ασκηση πυροσβεσης απο Καναντερ πλοιου του ΠΝ με αριθμο Α-74 , μαλλον κορβετα κλασης Algerine.


Ο ΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΗΣ είναι.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196284 
> 
> Σπανια φωτογραφια που μαλλον δειχνει ασκηση πυροσβεσης απο Καναντερ πλοιου του ΠΝ με αριθμο Α-74 , μαλλον κορβετα κλασης Algerine.


Πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα η φωτογραφία. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν είχα ξαναδεί τέτοιο τρόπο κατάσβεσης πυρκαγιάς σε πλοίο...
Το Α-74 ήταν το ΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΗΣ. Υπάρχει κάποια ένδειξη για το πότε τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα η φωτογραφία. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν είχα ξαναδεί τέτοιο τρόπο κατάσβεσης πυρκαγιάς σε πλοίο...
> Το Α-74 ήταν το ΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΗΣ. Υπάρχει κάποια ένδειξη για το πότε τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία;


Τα πρώτα CL-215 παραλήφθηκαν 1974,το καράβι παροπλίστηκε 1975 οπότε μπορούμε να προσδιορίσουμε χρονολογικά την φωτό.Πιστεύω ότι γίνονταν τότε δοκιμές αξιοποίησης του νέου πυροσβεστικού μέσου.

----------


## gioros

> Τα πρώτα CL-215 παραλήφθηκαν 1974,το καράβι παροπλίστηκε 1975 οπότε μπορούμε να προσδιορίσουμε χρονολογικά την φωτό.Πιστεύω ότι γίνονταν τότε δοκιμές αξιοποίησης του νέου πυροσβεστικού μέσου.


Αν κατάλαβα καλα ήταν μονο για ενα χρόνο ενεργό?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν κατάλαβα καλα ήταν μονο για ενα χρόνο ενεργό?


Γιά τα αεροπλάνα λέω,το πλοίο παραλήφθηκε το 1947.

----------


## gioros

> Γιά τα αεροπλάνα λέω,το πλοίο παραλήφθηκε το 1947.


Οκ ευχαριστώ

----------

